# Who can machine me a small part?



## stein (Sep 24, 2006)

I am in need of a small part for a project I'm working on. It is not complicated,but needs to be precise.
It is basically a tube 3/8" diameter by 3/8" long with a small lip at one end.
Wall of the tube needs to be about 1/64" thin. Will need 4 pieces.
Can be made of aluminium,copper, or high temp plastic.
Have simply drawing of part.Let me know if interested.
I'd be happy to pay for your time,materials and shipping.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Sep 24, 2006)

people will want to know what your +- tolerance will be


----------



## highorder (Sep 25, 2006)

send me the drawing and I will let you know what I can do for you.


----------



## stein (Sep 25, 2006)

E-mail sent.


----------



## highorder (Sep 26, 2006)

in process...


----------



## highorder (Sep 30, 2006)

parts are done! pics and e-mail comming.


----------



## stein (Sep 30, 2006)

E-mail received, Paypal sent.


----------



## highorder (Sep 30, 2006)

funds received, parts will ship Monday morning.


----------



## bombelman (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, it would be nice, if we could see the drawing and the pics too... 

Cheers !


----------



## highorder (Oct 10, 2006)

I dont think these parts are classified secret, so here are some pics... the third pic is a prototype, so ignore the finish.





























all work was done on a Clausing colchester 15x50 with HSS tooling ground by me.


----------



## Rommul (Oct 11, 2006)

Would it be possible for you to machine some slugs so that I could use 14670 cells in a minimag without having to use cutdown barrels?

The slugs would have to be about 33mm long since the cells would be about 67 mm long.


----------



## highorder (Oct 11, 2006)

sure, thats easy. what material do you want? what size exactly? 14mm x 33mm? how many?


----------



## Rommul (Oct 12, 2006)

highorder said:


> sure, thats easy. what material do you want? what size exactly? 14mm x 33mm? how many?
> 
> email to



email sent.


----------

